# F650-750



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Has any one bought the new F650 or 750 ?and if you did what do you think of them? better than gm top kick?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Yea i got em, 2 F 650s and 1 F 750. Great trucks, built tough easy to drive. They are laid out almost like a F 550 inside. I don't know how they compare to their counter parts. However i will tell you they are easy to drive and are good plow and dump trucks. 

I saw a 2001 F 650, with the cat 312, 5 speed trans, xl package for 32 K.

Geoff


----------

